# Rogue River ?



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

I think this is horseshoe bend on the Rogue. A zillion years ago my dog and I ran it. What do you think the cfs was? Some local thought 100k. My 14' bucket is on the left.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Definitely Horseshoe Bend. Flow looks more like 20,000--definitely not 100,000.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

100,000 is a flood flow on the Agnes gage, it has only been at or above 100,000 cfs in 15 of the years during peak flow since 1961. An ordinary high flow would be more in the 40 to 75K cfs. You can see the ordinary high water mark on the rocks in the photo way above the water level, so I would definitely concur with Mogur


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank guys. 
I was so worried about Rainie Falls that I hung my wet suit inside out on some poison oak the night before. Next day went right over it without even knowing it was there. Back in 83 or so.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea, I get into poison oak most every time I run the Rogue. On those years I'm successful at avoiding it, I find out later that my retriever gave it to me after he got into it on one of his walkabouts. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a photo of Horseshoe Bend around 90,000: http://indigocreekoutfitters.com/wp...55130566902_485142660077763456_o-1024x686.jpg


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Will. 
The local who gave me the 100k figure was in Agnes. Maybe by then it's up that high?


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Denray said:


> Thanks Will.
> The local who gave me the 100k figure was in Agnes. Maybe by then it's up that high?


The photo I posted was when the Agness gauge was a touch over 90,000. At that flow the rock you can see in your photo extending from the right bank downstream is under water and creating monster hydraulics.


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Were you rafting or hiking?
If rafting, how was it?


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Denray said:


> Were you rafting or hiking?
> If rafting, how was it?


Rafting. I'm glad to have done it but probably wouldn't do it again. Here's another one of Horseshoe Bend:

Rogue River | February 7, 2015 - indigocreekphotography


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

I showed up with two friends to run it once in winter high water. We saw a couple of logs come up and breach, then go down under again. We went to the Smith instead.
I've been getting a few 20 to 50 cfs runs on the Trinity in what otherwise is class 2 in the summer. Those monster hydraulics are fun in a raft. I B chicken in a yak. I wear fins in case I get chucked so I can catch the boat and move it to the side or hop back on or in quickly.


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

WillCarson said:


> Rafting. I'm glad to have done it but probably wouldn't do it again. Here's another one of Horseshoe Bend:
> 
> Rogue River | February 7, 2015 - indigocreekphotography


Hahaha......exactly what I said after running it with comparable flows, or just a little less maybe. Guess I am missing another epic Illy season I suppose?


----------

